# Kindles?



## StarDozer13 (May 21, 2014)

Post photo's of your kindles!!!


----------



## Lucille (Sep 26, 2014)

Hi, I've made a post with my Kindle Touch photos.

Check it http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,195671.0.html.


----------

